# pumpkin seeds



## tinkwv (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi, Im new to all this. We currently have 4 goats, 2 pygmy corsses, 1 nigerian dwarf, and 1 nubian. I want to add pumpkin seed to their daily feed, but not sure how much to mix with their feed. And is there a certain amount of feed they should get daily with the hay they get? Thanks in advance


----------

